# Confused about Santa Fe :(



## naveedahmedsiddiqui (May 16, 2015)

Hi

being new to dubai and the forum, i need some help in understanding this whole game of "resale". back in pakistan, is what's really driven down sales of cars like Mitsubishi and the likes whereas toyota and honda are kings. even here it seems the same is in effect. my friend just bought a used Ford Explorer 2013 and it looks like a nice ride, but my heart is set on santa fe being a very good value for money car. however, this whole bad resale rep has really confused me. in the end it seems the only option i would have would be to go for the usual boring toyotas. cant i buy what i like and enjoy it?

whats the feedback? i have searched the forums and there isnt a definitive guide on SUVs that can really help.

regards
Naveed


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

naveedahmedsiddiqui said:


> cant i buy what i like and enjoy it?


Of course you can buy whatever YOU decide upon.

Your question though seems to imply that 'resale' value is more important that 'enjoyment' of the vehicle.

Personally I don't buy a product with the sole intention of making as much back on it when I offload it, I buy because I like the product and look forward to getting the most pleasure out of owning anfd using it.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The only time choosing a car for resale over anything else makes sense is when you know you are buying it for 2/3 years and that you are going to sell it after that. 

The Toyotas with supposedly the best resale values are the Prado and sedans....
The Fortuner which is comparable in price to Santa Fe does not offer that much of an advantage in resale value that Prados do...

If you are considering Santa Fe, have a look at the Sorento, CX9 and Pathfinder as well..
And if you keep the Santa fe for a few years, with the Koreans having upped their game over the last few years, I doubt you are going to hit any significant hit in resale


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't understand the concept of suffering 4-5 years with a car I don't like just to be delighted by the better resale value when I decide to change.


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have had very bad experience with Hyundai Service using Santa Fe only.. so please do thorough research before you go for the car.. I bought the car because it seemed very good value for money also but really nothing comes for cheap. If you are willing to wait for months for solely booking service appointments then go for it. I ended up selling it in less than 2 yrs and got a big hit on resale.


----------



## naveedahmedsiddiqui (May 16, 2015)

hey thanks a lot for the tips. yes resale really isnt at the top of my mind but people here seem to make a very big thing out of it but i do agree that there's not point in doing what you dont like than go for something you love. 

on the other hand, i've heard a lot of horror stories about hyundai's customer service so yes, i'll keep a close eye on that bit, just as soon as i get this @#[email protected]# assessment test done 

will check out ford explorer (used) sorento and the others too even though i was bowled over by Santa Fe's reviews the first time around....sigh


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

The Santa Fe itself is a very good vehicle. Well built, safe and reliable. However, level of customer service can be variable, especially at the body shop if you are ever unlucky enough to need accident repairs. 

That is not unusual in Dubai, as it is still a third world city underneath all the shiny exterior, and poor service is everywhere.


----------



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

I bought the 2015 V6 top range Sorento in March and am very happy with it. I drove the cx9/Santa fe etc and the Sorento just felt all round better to me. I initially looked at the prado's but what put me off is how bland they are on the inside and how few features they have compared to the Korean cars.

The current cx9 is due for replacement very soon I believe and that's why Mazda had a promotion on in March giving good discounts on them, but after sitting inside the car you can see it does look a bit older and also feels heavier to drive.

It's all about personal choice at the end of the day, but if you plan on being here for a few years buy whatever car you want and enjoy it. I plan on buying a new mustang in 2-3 years time, just because I can and I wouldn't have been able to afford one back home..


----------



## FayadAbdulKarim (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey Naveen, wondering if you went ahead with the Santa Fe? 

I own a 2015 model and cannot find an expert to sort some of the small but really annoying issues. If you did purchase a Santa Fe, I'd like your advise on any expert mechanic/garage to service the Santa Fe.


----------

